# Bad radiator!! looking for an aluminum one.



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

can you help me find a reasonably priced aluminum radiator for my 05 gto.

all i saw was griffin and they wanted 700 dollars that a bit steep.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The LS-1/2 is an aluminum block that dissipates heat very efficiently, so a super radiator is money better spent elsewhere. Just get the stock one and have at it. My Corvette radiator is a tiny single core. looks like an AC condensor.


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

jetstang said:


> The LS-1/2 is an aluminum block that dissipates heat very efficiently, so a super radiator is money better spent elsewhere. Just get the stock one and have at it. My Corvette radiator is a tiny single core. looks like an AC condensor.


i appreciate your input but i refuse to replace this pos plastic radiator with another one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most new after market replacement radiators come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

My radiator busted. I found the same OEM radiator online for around 130 and for 50 dollars more I got a lifetime warranty. It came out to around 190 with shipping and such. Fits perfectly, and it has been on for over 2 months now with not one issue. Don't bother with the all aluminum ones, they are truthfully a waste of money.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

C&R makes some nice ones, Ron Davis, Saldana Brothers too. I've had good luck with all of these guys.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

My OEM one has lasted 7 years and is still going. It's also a very easy swap. For an OEM style for little money and a lifetime warranty I think it it's not money well spent for a big ticket one. If it was a clutch slave or some part that was a big job to do I could see spending more money to keep from having to do it again but not this part. It's a half hour job.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought a cheap Silla one for mine after my friend wrecked it. Thing worked perfectly for the 40k miles I put on it.

I would never waste my money on high end one on a street car.


----------



## jhnharvy773 (Jul 8, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> My radiator busted. I found the same OEM spectra radiators online for around 130 and for 50 dollars more I got a lifetime warranty. It came out to around 190 with shipping and such. Fits perfectly, and it has been on for over 2 months now with not one issue. Don't bother with the all aluminum ones, they are truthfully a waste of money.


the radiator fan that comes on when the AC is turned on appears to have a bad motor. I started noticing a vibration that I could feel through the steering wheel when I turned the AC on. I checked under the hood, and the fan on the driver's side seems to be the problem-- it's running, but it's noisy-- sounds like the bearings are bad.

My question is, is it dangerous to run the AC sparingly for the remainder of the week? The motor will have to be replaced anyway, which I will attempt myself this weekend, so am I risking anything by running it with bad bearings? I understand that the motor may burn up and quit working altogether, so I realize I will have to keep an eye on the temperature gauge. Is there another risk?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jhnharvy773 said:


> the radiator fan that comes on when the AC is turned on appears to have a bad motor. I started noticing a vibration that I could feel through the steering wheel when I turned the AC on. I checked under the hood, and the fan on the driver's side seems to be the problem-- it's running, but it's noisy-- sounds like the bearings are bad.
> 
> My question is, is it dangerous to run the AC sparingly for the remainder of the week? The motor will have to be replaced anyway, which I will attempt myself this weekend, so am I risking anything by running it with bad bearings? I understand that the motor may burn up and quit working altogether, so I realize I will have to keep an eye on the temperature gauge. Is there another risk?


The fan runs with the A/C to dissipate heat from the A/C condenser unit, not the engine. So A/C may not run as efficient as it should with the fan working. Especially at a standstill in stop and go traffic.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

My coworker has a 04 m6 in the purple color he was telling me a few weeks ago that his top of his radiator blew out on him and he had heard of others doing the same in the past. Im kinda concerned about mine eventually doing the same. He does however have over 80k on his car and I have 45k on mine. Just curious if this is a known issue or not.


----------

